# Looking for the impossible!!



## fishy (14 November 2015)

I am looking for a 16.5 inch brown working hunter saddle for my daughter's cob.  I think I stand a better chance of winning the lottery!  If I wanted a 17 or 17.5 I could take my pick. Unfortunately having one made is a bit out of our budget but I think it may be the only solution.  Have tried the usual preloved, ebay, saddles direct and our saddle fitter has her eyes and ears open.  Any other suggestions? x


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 November 2015)

Crap my friend just sold one! Not what you wanted to hear sorry, but giving you hope that they do exist...


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 November 2015)

Good old preloved - 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/113718214/working-hunter-saddle.html

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/113575076/forester-saddle.html

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/114053269/165-brown-english-leather-pony-saddle.html

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/114093313/silhouette-working-huntershow-saddle.html

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/113343809/165-working-hunter-saddle-company-saddle.html

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/114028440/165-xw-silhouette-showworking-hunter-saddle.html


----------



## chocolategirl (15 November 2015)

Check out hors equest as well as your regional sites.


----------



## fishy (15 November 2015)

Thanks guys, have messaged a couple of the preloved ones. Fingers crossed x


----------

